# Plastic wood and stain??



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anybody have any tips for dealing with plastic wood? I used the Natural color but when I sanded and stained it, and the wood it was with, the plastic wood turned a darker color than the wood. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, how did you resolve this?? I'd really appreciate any tips you can offer! Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've never had an identicle match with plastic wood. A tip I found was to mix sawdust of the wood I was trying to match with the plastic wood, but again I've never had an exact color match.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Me either.. typically you have to put sanding sealer on it and then stain. If you are close then you can tint the varnish or lacquer to match through trial and error.
And hopefully the sanding sealer gives you enough leeway to where it doesn't turn darker. Several coats of sanding sealer isn't out of the question.


----------



## orto (Dec 14, 2003)

In the "old" days there was a product called "Famowood" that stained better than any other. Like Grumpy said, mix it with sawdust from the same species but hatchets way using sander sealer is EXCELLENT.
PS if anybody fins "Famowood" could you let me know. Thanks


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

This stuff?
http://eclecticproducts.com/famowood/home.asp
It looks like they aren't making any wood products anymore.. just finish coatings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

Been a carpenter/joiner for 30 years in UK. Plastic Wood has never really worked for me, although it seems like a great idea. Basically it itself, is wood dust mixed with some sort of adhesive - so the idea (i do it often) of mixing sawdust from the wood being used is a good one - but it has to be fine dust. The best glue to use - well i'm not sure because PVA probably isnt the best, but thats what is usually on hand.
Anyway my main point is that in the UK, we have an alternative called BRUMMER, which most pros would use. Its water based - and this is a big advantage. Unfortunately it does shrink slightly so it has of course to be applied in two attempts but so does plastic wood. It has a good colour range too. 
If its really important and i know it mostly is - fill a hole on a piece of scrap a and coat it as you would finish your piece. Youll see exactly how it will look and you can adjust.
But to be honest this has been a problem since carpentry began, basically just try to avoid having to fill, the best you can.


----------



## matt man (Feb 10, 2004)

Elmers glue makes a product in a tube that accepts stain fairly well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

An old timer gave me his method and it has worked okay so far.

Saw dust from the wood mixed with Hide glue, I guess glue made from horse hides? It is water soluable so I usually apply then just wipe off the excess with a wet paper towel and then just touch it with a light swipe or two of fine sand paper in about an hour.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Simple product made by MinWax. Use the Gel Stain. Works Like a charm. Well as best that it can. I am really anal and I like how it finishes. Good Luck!! :Thumbs:


----------

